# check out this little perch



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

http://www.savage-gear.com/galleryBig.asp?id=1340&site=Picturegallery

http://www.savage-gear.com/galleryBig.asp?id=202&site=Picturegallery


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

nice find... you almost need a magnified glass


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Where did that picture originate ...everything is in the metric measurements...Has to be in another country......JIM.....


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

Copenhagen...Jylland...France...These are some of the places I found listed on that sight. Those lures are top notch. They are also very expensive. If you go on that sight and click the "gallery" on the top of the page, you will see some BIG fish.


----------

